# TV-Karten Antennenanschluss



## chpa (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern eine TV-Karte gekauft. Jetzt hab ich aber festgestellt, dass der Antenneneingang an der Karte zum stecken ist. Und ich aber zu Hause am Reciever so einen Antennenstecker zum drehen habe. 

Gibt es da vielleicht irgendeinen Adapter oder so?

Mfg

Patte


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Dezember 2004)

Hast du ein Koaxialkabel mit offenem ende, an dem nur ein schraubverschluss befestigt ist?


----------



## rostock-maverick (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Patte,
 hab mir auch grad ne TV-Karte ersteigert, funktioniert auch gut. Ich hab genau wie du auch am Sat-Receiver n Kabel zum schrauben. Aber der Receiver hat doch auch wieder nen Koax-Ausgang (den man z.B. an den Fernseher anschließt) und der ist zum stecken. Den hab ich mit nem ganz normalen Antennenkabel an den Tuner meiner TV-Karte angeschlossen.
 Ciao, Martin


----------

